# Afraid to ask



## Moodyblue (Apr 29, 2014)

I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.

I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter. 

Any advice from those that don't mind offering help to someone who's just learning the art would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Marie


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Marie....If there is someone who doesn't like new knitters, then they should join a different blog. We welcome all knitters here and are especially happy to welcome you.

I don't have the answer to your question, but I know at least one person will answer you to help you out. Almost every person on this blog is more than willing to help others, since I am sure that when they started out they too had "stupid" questions.

Good luck with your knitting and please feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

Went to Leaisure Arts and kept getting a baby bath cloth. Do you have a photo or link to the pattern?


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Not much help with the knitting I'm afraid as I don't know the pattern you're using. If at all possible try to post a photo.  

It's possible it will all come out straight when you block, if you block.

Never be afraid of asking a question. I don't who it is that doesn't like beginners to ask questions but there hundreds of people who'll come to your rescue if you're at all stuck. :lol:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

What the heck is this site even here for if not for all different kinds of knitters to learn? Disregard one-off crabby people who post negative opinions.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree, ignore the crabby folks!

I notice you are from Washington as I am. I am from Sultan, northeast of Seattle. Are you any where close?


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


As you become more comfortable knitting and your stitches become more even then that waviness will get less. 
While you are knitting make sure that you are working the stitches correctly and in the right spot. If you are working a pattern of knit and purl stitches and even 1 stitch gets worked on the wrong stitch it will throw off how the pattern looks. 
Once you finish your project and wash according to the instructions on the label of your yarn and block you will find that your stitches will even out more and your lines should become less wavy.
Good luck and keep knitting away.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You may want to use a link if possible on the exact one you are knitting as Leisure Arts has way to many to dig through. You can cut and paste from your bowser link in the extreme left while on the exact pattern shown.

Otherwise, I will assume you are talking about purl "bumps" which in the old days were called "welting". Those can get wonky and with tension and knitting methods involved that is where you need to be patient with yourself and just practice more and more on purling with consistency. It does not come overnight to anyone starting out and is lost by many that do not knit for long periods of time.

You can write the directions for the row before, that row and the row after as well so us to assist more. This is a forum so one needs to just screen as best as possible out others and communicate with all the rest. If it had not been for Jessica-Jean and her thoughtful, funny and kind comments I would have not come back long ago. Just stick it out with the rest and learn new and interesting things to add to your skills and repertoire.

Continuez de tricoter!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.


That is a shame. I have learned virtually everything I know about knitting from the generous and kind KP members. 

I would love to help you with your question... Can you possibly add a photo of your work so that we can see what is happening? A link to the pattern or a couple of rows (if it is a paid pattern) would also be helpful for us to see what is supposed to be happening vs. what is happening with your project.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

do not be afraid to ask questions. Non of us learned without help from someone, a book, or the internet. If there are some that don't like it, then that is their problem! Don't be discouraged by them.

the line in your knitting could be that your tension is not the same on all rows as has already been mentioned, or that you may have misplaced a stitch in a row (so they don't line up)


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this the one ?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spa-cloth-4


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Pay no attention to those who don't like questions from other knitters. That person is the minority at KP. All questions are welcomed and encouraged!! 
If you're struggling with tension, that comes with time and experience. I was a really tight knitter whenI started out. I mean REALLY tight, I could hardly move my needles. I really did break a wooden needle (size 4) because my tension was so tight. 
Are you using cotton or a blend? Sometimes washing and blocking will help straighten out stitches. If that doesn't help, make your uneven stitches a design element. It's all part of the learning process. Just enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I knit 'english' style. 

I hold my working yarn in my right hand with yarn around the little finger, under the ring, over the middle finger and directed to the end of the needle by the index finger. This helps with the 'tension' of the yarn for the stitches. 


If it is your 'purl' stitch that seems the problem, just gently tug your purl stitch after you have made it and do the next stitch and gently tug it after making all along the row and see if that helps with you tension.

The link to your pattern and photo of what you have already made would also help in assisting you. 

Keep knitting, you are doing the right thing by asking for help, it is the only way to learn. Cheers.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> That is a shame. I have learned virtually everything I know about knitting from the generous and kind KP members.
> 
> I would love to help you with your question... Can you possibly add a photo of your work so that we can see what is happening? A link to the pattern or a couple of rows (if it is a paid pattern) would also be helpful for us to see what is supposed to be happening vs. what is happening with your project.


Welcome! 99.9% of the people here are kind, generous, and willing to help. Keep at it and let the crabbies roll off, it's their problem not yours! 

I agree-this is the place where I learned to do more than a knit every row scarf! I think the pattern you are talking about has a single knit stitch making the vertical line, try a stitch marker before that stitch, then you will know when to knit it differently than the rest.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I know there are a few crabby people on here, I consider it THEIR problem. I think if you are still struggling with your tension it's just practice that you need. Is the vertical lines the same yarn or different? If it's different, it is difficult to keep the line looking straight and even, that's where the practice comes in, with changing yarns/color. I think if its all one yarn it is just your tension, unless you are moving your line over a stitch. Before I found KP, I had no idea how much I DID NOT know about knitting, and I am still learning.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

RV living gave the same answer that I would. Keep going. I have rarely heard about anyone objecting to someone asking questions. If they are so smart they never have a question, they need to be helping others, not criticizing. MN


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

tension wise sometimes you use one number up or down for the needles.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Are your vertical lines purl stitches are slip stitches? Are they single stitches or a group of stitches. 
The problem is most likely one of tension. Practice will correct that. Another way to even out differences in ribbing or other vertical lines is to pull down firmly on the fabric occasionally. A friend's elderly mother taught her to do that, and she taught me. 
Another possibility is that you get off by your count once in awhile. Keep careful count of the number of stitches between columns.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


Geez! If I had known that about a member, I wouldn't have asked so many questions as soon as I got here. I am eternally grateful for those knitters who did answer my questions. I learned a lot, mostly that you all are a great and friendly and helpful bunch!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Marie,i can't answer your question,but i think most of us here are only to happy to give help when we can,i always say there is no such thing as a stupid question,that is how we learn.


----------



## jrfromne (Oct 4, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Hi Marie,i can't answer your question,but i think most of us here are only to happy to give help when we can,i always say there is no such thing as a stupid question,that is how we learn.


I whole heartedly agree. Everyone was a beginner once upon a time! It's baffling that some folks are so arrogant that they forget that.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Most knitters on this forum are more than willing to help you with whatever knitting question or issue you have. Just ignore those who might be snarky.

Don't worry too much about how your stitches look right now. The more you knit the more even your stitches will become as time goes on. It just takes practice. You might want to try different ways of holding your working yarn; or how you tension it through you fingers. Every knitter holds their working yarn differently. You can watch these videos and see different methods; but the important thing is to find the way that's most comfortable for you.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

jvallas said:


> What the heck is this site even here for if not for all different kinds of knitters to learn? Disregard one-off crabby people who post negative opinions.


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

None of us were born knitting, including the crabby one, so never hesitate to ask questions here.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

We're always happy to have beginning knitters ask questions - heck, most of us are thrilled to think we might know enough to have the answer!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Most stitches even out once the washcloth is washed and dried. I only block washcloths if they are a gift., so don't know if that would help. 
If it's for your personal use, don't worry about it. It will still wash your face and be a reminder of your early efforts at knitting


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

No question is a stupid question, if you don't ask how will you find the answers that you are seeking. Keep practicing and your work will improve. Remember that we all were beginners. I feel that I am always learning something new. The folks on this forum are always willing to help.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

There maybe something you could change in what you are doing but really there is nothing like practice to make your knitting nicer. Your hands need to learn and remember the stitches and then get used to doing them repeatedly and then they will start looking all the same! 
Even when I start a project with a new stitch I work that stitch over and over with my practice yarn - not my good yarn. Partly to see if my hands 'like' it and also to get it down pat so all those new fangled stitches look the like I know what I'm doing not just making those stitches for the first time. 
Others mentioned 'blocking' and that will really even things out a lot. 
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Ask as many questions as you want to Moodyblue !!!!That's the way knowledge is passed on, nurtured, enjoyed, appreciated, etc etc


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Ask away, don't be put off by one crabby person (or even more than one!). Most people on this forum are very happy if they know the answer and are able to help. I get very excited if I can help a new knitter.

You might just be having problems with your tension. Can't tell since I don't know what the pattern is. However, your knitting will get more even with time and practice. Take your time; don't rush, it's not a race. Just concentrate on trying to make your stitches flow evenly. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello Marie! We are glad you asked your question here. Yes, occasionally a grouchy response will come back but do try to ignore it. I am an experienced knitter and I get great joy from helping a new knitter. 
I think the problem you are having will resolve itself as you establish a tension that works for you. Dishcloths are a perfect project for that. I truly think as your tension becomes more consistent the problem will rectify itself. 

Keep asking any questions you have. That is how we all learn. 

Happy knitting,
Charlotte the


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Makes me sad to hear you are afraid to ask questions. Pay no heed to this person, we all have to start somewhere and half the time there is someone else out there wishing they had asked but didn't have the confidence. You ask away and ignore the miseries.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

grandma68 said:


> Hi Marie....If there is someone who doesn't like new knitters, then they should join a different blog. We welcome all knitters here and are especially happy to welcome you.
> 
> I don't have the answer to your question, but I know at least one person will answer you to help you out. Almost every person on this blog is more than willing to help others, since I am sure that when they started out they too had "stupid" questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

PLEASE don't be afraid to ask questions . How else are we all to learn ? New knitters and skillful experienced knitters are all welcome here . Enjoy being part of the KP family .


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

The problem may be in the tension of your work - this will improve with practice. You may have mixed up a stitch or two by knitting where you should have purled - read over the pattern and try to check your work stitch by stitch where your lines don't match up. As a beginner, don't give up and get all frustrated with your knitting, carry on and continue. You can tink the stitches (you unknit one stitch at a time) or frog the area (pull out all the stitches I. A row at once; rip it, rip it until the row below the mistake). You may even start over by ripping out your work and using the same yarn or saving your work, use additional yarn, and compare the two. When I first began knitting I sometimes saved my mistakes - just to prove to myself how far I've come and all I have learned since making the original mistake.

As far as someone on this forum getting upset with new knitters, ignore the negative comments! Every single knitter in the world was a beginner at one time in life! I find this forum to be extremely helpful to both beginners and experienced knitters. Even the most experienced knitter can learn something new, therefore, making the knitter a "beginner" in that new aspect.

When I joined I thought this forum was only for knitters but found out crocheters also take part in it, new and experienced. I have learned many things from our crochet members which I apply to knitting and/or crocheting. My point being all are wonderful and helpful. This is a very friendly and helpful site. I would like to thank all these wonderful knitters and crocheters for their advice and encouragement. It is so much fun to see what all of you have created with a "string of yarn". Never not ask questions. That is how you learn, along with books, the Internet, and more experienced knitters helping you along the way.


----------



## averal (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you got the name of the wash cloth so we can look at it and then maybe we'll be to give you some suggestions
I'm 75, and been knitting for over 65 years and still learning
Welcome to the site and keep at it as knitting can be very rewarding


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

While it may be tension-and practice will help here as a couple of other people have said it may be that at times you are working a stich one stitch early or late. The suggestion of a stitch marker (any thing you can put between the stitches including a contrasting piece of yarn works) so you know when to do something different is a good one if this is your problem.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry I don't have a specific answer to your question. 
However I do agree with the postings! 
As I like to say "this is the place to be"!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Everybody has a first day on the job and a new start on any craft, so don't feel bad about asking for help. This is the place to get anything you have a question about. There are so many here that are experts and can easily identify what someone is asking about(myself excluded in the expert line). This site is wonderful for assisting others so always feel free to ask.

Tension is something that improves with experience and it is difficult at first. Twisted stitches happen when one has accidentally dropped one off the needle and gets picked back backwards. We learn by mistakes. Keep the faith.


----------



## BabyBird (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome new knitter...we all learn by asking questions. I have only recently returned to knitting and crocheting and am learning everytime I pick up my "sticks"

Some people unfortunately don't realize how painful criticism can be and bullies exist everywhere...even on "refined" needlecraft pages.

Remember to keep asking questions, love what you are doing and return peace and light to the world around you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You go on and ask to your heart's content and don't pay attention to 'Debbie Downers.'

When I first joined this forum I had posted a request and 2 negative Nellies really pounced on me, especially one to whom I responded.

One is no longer here at all and the other one is rarely active..... and I'm still here.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


Ask as many questions as you would like, if those who don't like beginners (I guess they were never a beginner looking for help), they can go else where.
We are all here to help others (at least most are).

I think this might be due to your tension which will get better with practice. Don't be so hard on yourself, take your time, and over time it will get easier.

I think I have the booklet you mentioned, but again I don't think it is the pattern, just your tension. It will straighten out if you block it as other mentioned.

Continue to ask away any questions, there are many here who will help.

And enjoy your knitting.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I agree that most here are very helpful. My advice to you is ASK those questions then use the info you can (helpful advice) and discard what you can't (negative comments ). That's what I like to do. 
O'h and I'm sorry I can't help with this problem but it sounds like you've been given some help already.
Happy knitting!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Keep asking the questions....that is how we all learn. I always look at the questions and see many that I have myself. Thanks.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

sorry I can't answer your question because I'm a hooker, but who in the world would complain about someone asking questions. SMH


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 4 years old. I am now 81 and knitting is still my favorite thing to do. There have not been many days in my life in which I have not knit. Yet I *still* learn things on this site and the friends I have made here are very special to me.

Ignore any negative comments. Those people may be fighting other battles in life and they are just looking for an easy target.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

Try placing a stitch marker where there is a vertical line. My stitch markers are little loops of whatever yarn I can reach without standing up.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

grandma68 said:


> Hi Marie....If there is someone who doesn't like new knitters, then they should join a different blog. We welcome all knitters here and are especially happy to welcome you.
> 
> I don't have the answer to your question, but I know at least one person will answer you to help you out. Almost every person on this blog is more than willing to help others, since I am sure that when they started


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to out knitting family!
As in every family, there are some "snooties", "crabbies", and those who are just having a very bad day.
Don't let it bother you.
FYI:
As knitters are called, you are a "thrower" or English style knitter who holds the yarn over the hand with the working ndl and "throws" it over to make sts. 
PASSING ALONG A "HINT" that helped me from more experienced knitters: 
"Pool" the yarn before you knit; that is, pull up enough yarn to do the row and let it lie in your lap before you start it. This avoids having to pull up yarn during knitting, which sometimes results in tighter sts at that point.
Don't try for speed at this point. Just concentrate on getting even-sized sts. Speed will come as your hands become more accustomed to the knitting movements.
Another Pal for me on KP! YaasaaY!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

There's always at least one in the crowd,no matter what kind of crowd it is so just ignore them,welcome to KP, I think with practice your tension will improve just continue to knit don't get discouraged be patient it's all about enjoying your craft.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

chickkie said:


> do not be afraid to ask questions. Non of us learned without help from someone, a book, or the internet. If there are some that don't like it, then that is their problem! Don't be discouraged by them.
> 
> the line in your knitting could be that your tension is not the same on all rows as has already been mentioned, or that you may have misplaced a stitch in a row (so they don't line up)


I agree with others and chickkie. Don't be afraid to ask anything. The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. I've learned tons here and I'm an experienced knitter. Always something new to learn for all of us.
:thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

You were unlucky as I have never seen a negative post when someone asked for help. No-0ne know everything so ask away .


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

There is no such thing as a stupid question. i have learnt so much from reading other peoples questions and answers on this site .......but some people in this world make themselves feel better by making others feel small and unfortunately nowhere is immune from this attitude. But the vast majority here are BRILLIANT )


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

As you can see by all the positive comments. Knitters love to help other knitters. It is through that encouragement that we grow as knitters and challenge ourselves with new and more difficult projects. So the short of.....ASK AWAY!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Of course you are welcome here. This is an open forum for knitters and crocheters of all skills and levels and we are here to help if we can. I am not aware of anyone who doesn't like newbies asking questions, but I certainly hope there isn't anyone who has done that. As for your problem, it probably is just your tensioning, which will improve as you get used to knitting--or maybe you are knitting or purling that stitch at the wrong time. Read your pattern carefully to ensure you aren't missing an edge stitch or a yarn over or some other design element that might be throwing you off. Dishcloths are such good starter projects because--hey, they are dishcloths, and function wins out over perfection. Someday you will look back at that cloth and remember the struggle fondly!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

diane647 said:


> No question is a stupid question, if you don't ask how will you find the answers that you are seeking. Keep practicing and your work will improve. Remember that we all were beginners. I feel that I am always learning something new. The folks on this forum are always willing to help.


My thoughts exactly. Keep on truckin'!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I cannot believe that someone here would put down a new knitter, but I have seen a few crabbies pop up from time to time. Don't worry about them, just ask away! And I think your question has been answered - your tension will even out as you knit more. It might be solved with blocking at the end, but as you're knitting a washcloth, just use and enjoy it!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with stablebummun! You are most welcome to ask questions, i have learned so much from my kp friends! Disregard such comments! People like this think they know so much, i wonder they even deem to associate with us mortals!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

When I read your post it just made my blood boil! 

If someone on this site doesn't like someone asking questions whether from a new knitter or a seasoned knitter they need to get the heck off this site! As far as I am concerned that is one of the main reasons we are all here. No matter how good we are or how long we have been knitting we can always learn new things from others!!!

You ask away my dear, we are here for you and will learn with you!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


Without seeing it it is hard to tell, but two things come to mind: either you are not putting the stitches that define the lines over one another (this means you need to count all the time, or use stitch markers), or it could simply be your tension and it will come with time and experience. Finish the cloth, warts and all, and wash and dry it. If it's your tension that's off, this is likely to even out your stitches and make things line up. If they still don't then you should be able to look more closely at it and see if you were, perhaps, a stitch off when you purled. It happens, none of us knits perfectly, we learn and we get better.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah Jobailey,I agree. been knitting since 1946 and have learned so much on here.I did not know there was different ways to knit,hold the yarn,and so many things.I thought using your thumb to cast on was the only way to do that,I didnt know you could use 3 needles to bind off. I have made so many sweaters,afghans etc and they look good!!! fit well and I enjoyed making them. I have asked many questions, and learned so much just reading the threads. keep on knitting.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

By now, after 5 pages of encouragement, you know your questions are welcome. I mostly crochet and have learned so much here from other people's questions. Keep those questions coming and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry that someone made you feel hesitant to ask a question. As you can see by the flood of responses,that person is in the minority. As a new knitter people jumped in to help me, sent me needed, discontinued yarn, even wrote out in the easiest possible terms whole sections of patterns to help me on my way. Result......I am addicted to knitting, knitting podcasts, etc, etc, and wish I could meet every one of these lovely people who were so generous with passing on their knowledge and expertise. Don't give up asking. Every question I read on here ends up teaching me something I didn't know before and the ones taking the time to provide the help really seem to enjoy furthering someone's skill and enjoyment of this craft. After this long winded praise of KP I wish I could help you with your problem but I am probably too new a knitter to do so without seeing your piece. Good luck. Someone here will graciously solve your problem.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At some time we were all new knitters. I learn something new every single day on KP, knitting or not. Sometimes , another knitter's disaster project is a learning experience. Sometimes a technique doesn't click the first time, or the second or third time. Sometimes the seventeenth time is the golden aha moment. You get better with practice, like most things in life, and your skills and competence increase.

My 2 cents... Check your tension. You said you are an English Knitter. You carry the working yarn in your right hand, correct? 
Watch some Youtube videos, specifically those demos with English Knitters. Pay close attention to the way the working yarn is carried/ directed/wrapped on the index finger. Maybe this will help you

I am a right handed American thrower. The working yarn is carried in my right hand, and wrapped in a particular way to obtain the correct gauge. I worked this out for myself years ago, and this is the method that works for me. Everyone has a different way that works best for them, you will find yours.

Someone here mentioned blocking. Ordinarily I would agree. Since this is a washcloth, I wouldn't bother. Blocking a garment, shawl, sweater, hat, etc. is one of my essential finishing techniques.

Try this... complete this washcloth and cast off normally, give it a good stretch, lengthwise. Measure it. Maybe your tension is off.

It helps if you can post a photo.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Disregard the rude people! There are no stupid questions! I love youtube videos, I use them whenever I get stuck or can't remember how to do a stitch. Instant gratification when knitting is a good thing.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> Most stitches even out once the washcloth is washed and dried. I only block washcloths if they are a gift., so don't know if that would help.
> If it's for your personal use, don't worry about it. It will still wash your face and be a reminder of your early efforts at knitting


Dish clothes and face clothes are the best way to learn new stitches and practice. They're small and work up quickly-ish. And you have something to use!

Those who have a problem with new knitters asking questions--it's THEIR problem to deal with! Keep asking!


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

We're giving too much air time to negative posters. Just ask your questions and let's try to be helpful.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

maggie20736 said:


> Disregard the rude people! There are no stupid questions! I love youtube videos, I use them whenever I get stuck or can't remember how to do a stitch. Instant gratification when knitting is a good thing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

It'll probably be OK after a little use. Your knitting will improve with time and practice. I'm glad to see that you are starting with something small and practical -- for most of us, it's a long road and we seldom reach perfection. I'm still learning after seven decades of knitting.


----------



## naughtyknitterjan (Feb 6, 2015)

If there is a member who object to others asking for help, then shame on her(Him). We should all be grateful to those who help us out. I have learned so much since joining the program. No doubt your wavy lines will diminish when your tension control improves. Til then, keep knitting and enjoy every stitch. Jan


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

If there is a pattern repeat use markers, they are your friends, even if I am sure I know the pattern, I always put markers at the beginning of each repeat if more than 3 or 4 stitches.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked. That's why we're all here.


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, I agree with many of the knitters that responded to your question. This one of the reasons why we joined is to help other knitters. If someone wants to criticize, just ignore it. They started knitting themselves once and had many questions. Just take your time with your project or do some swatches until you get the feel of it. I've been knitting off and on for years and I have learned a lot from the members here. It takes awhile to get your tension right when you first learn. Just don't give up, it's a beautiful craft to know.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

No such thing as a stupid question EVERYONE at one time was a beginner... never be afraid to ask. I been knitting and crocheting for over 50 years and I still am LEARNING so much here! U will love it! I'm with the rest.. ignore the crabbies.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It really would help to see a couple of photos of the offending cloth. One to see the whole cloth and one close up of the stitches. Who ever it is that dose not like new knitter questions needs to stop and remember when they were new. Oh yes, they were a beginner at one time.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not believe so as she said the strips were vertical.


Squiter60 said:


> Is this the one ?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spa-cloth-4


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


How about posting a picture of your work so far? We may be able to see where the problem lies.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Just wondering if that sad person creating unwanted turmoil recognizes herself. 
There is something unique and special about each one of us. I'm sure there is something you can do better than somebody else. Just be thankful you've been gifted with a good heart and a good temper. Rude people are usually unhappy people, feel sorry for them.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

ignore the chosen few that do not like new people asking questions,everyone has to learn,no question is stupid,do not feel intimidated ask away


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Only when I forced myself to stop thinking of tension and decided just to lift the stitch off as I see in many demosd did I get the tension I wanted


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

If this isn't for all skills what is it for? Just brag? Your tension will improve as you become more comfortable with holding your yarn. I too wrap the yarn around my pinky just make sure it isn't too loose and can move smoothly as you knit. Keep the first one for yourself or give it to some and tell them is a way of life cloth with ups and downs!


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't forget, the questions you ask just may be questions someone else would like the answers to. Not everyone knows what they don't know -- nor the words to express needed knowledge.
I haven't asked any questions, but HAVE learned beaucoup things! Even though they may not be relevant to my WIPs!.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Please, don't let one person's negativity, stop you from asking questions! This site is full of the nicest people, who are more than willing to help someone! I say, "Ask away!"


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to our KP group. Helping others and being able to receive help is what KP is all about. Feel comfortable to ask for help and no question is a dumb question. We are kind of a big family here, kind of like going to your neighbors for help. I have knitted for over 60 years and still I have learned a lot on this site. You are getting lots of help here so I won't comment on your problem. Just want you to know that we love new members. Good luck with your knitting adventure.


----------



## paulajones (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi just joined my self probably be asking lots of questions myself.you get people like that every where you go I find.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

If someone was a bit snarky, it may have been because someone asked a question in a thread that had already been answered numerous times already in the same thread.

If one has has question, please read the entire thread before asking it. It may have already been answered. I get a bit impatient with folks who do this.

But, after reading the whole thread or if it is a new post, please feel free to ask all the questions you can think of! Sometimes I get the answer to a question I didn't even know I had!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

You probably will get this after a little experience. When we first start knitting NONE of us knit a perfect garment. Practice is the key. Good luck and you may be too hard on yourself and want perfection.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome to KP. Don't ever be afraid to ask a question. The people on this blog are some of the nicest people I have met


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Marie, you can learn best by asking questions. There are many people on this site who are pleased to answer questions. That person who doesn't agree needs to rethink.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Asking questions about knitting and crocheting is what this forum is all about. There's no such thing as a dumb question. We've all had problems and most of us still do. Sharing experiences and solutions is a great help at any level.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> If someone was a bit snarky, it may have been because someone asked a question in a thread that had already been answered numerous times already in the same thread.
> 
> If one has has question, please read the entire thread before asking it. It may have already been answered. I get a bit impatient with folks who do this.
> 
> But, after reading the whole thread or if it is a new post, please feel free to ask all the questions you can think of! Sometimes I get the answer to a question I didn't even know I had!


People on KP should be able to ask a question wherever and whenever they wish even if it has already been posted. When there are a lot of pages it takes a lot of time to read everything. I think the reason for KP is for us to be there for each other.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

How exciting for a new knitter...welcome to our addiction...not me you say but just you wait awhile! 

It sounds like your tension ..you will get to grips with it persevere...


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Some of us have been doing things the same way all our lifes until we discovered a "new" way here on KP. Sometimes it's better, sometimes, it's not to our liking. There's usually no shortage of answers. Often, you'll get similar opinions but some solutions seem pretty "far out". Ask away and decide for yourself.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Moodyblue said:


> I know that there's a member that doesn't like new knitters like myself to ask questions, but I feel like it's the only way to learn the art of knitting, and that the only stupid question is the one not asked, so here it goes.
> 
> I am working on the textured block knit spa wash cloth from "Learn to knit" from Leaisure Arts. It has vertical lines through the pattern, and well some of mine seem to be crooked, lol. How do I ensure they stay straight? I know I'm still struggling with my tension, and finding a comfortable way to hold my yarn. I am an English style knitter.
> 
> ...


Hi Marie. Just ignore those members who think they are 'better than thou'. As to your question. Since you are a new(ish) knitter I will say to you what I say to all new knitters. Knit the pattern a few times with a yarn you don't care as much about as you do the yarn you really want to knit it with. After the 2nd or 3rd 'practice' piece, you will be ready to move on to the pattern with the yarn you love. Your stitches will be even, the rows will be straight & the end result will please you way more than the practice pieces because you have had the experience beforehand to make it so. 
One last word of advice, enjoy the knitting process & don't let it intimidate you. The name of the game is fun & relaxation.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

jvallas said:


> What the heck is this site even here for if not for all different kinds of knitters to learn? Disregard one-off crabby people who post negative opinions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to help you, if you live in my area.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I read 7 pages of responses to your post Marie, but I've yet to see your response to these kind people. Here's hoping you can provide more information so you can get the help you need. I do knit but often find myself crocheting (my first love). I did teach myself to knit with you tube videos and the help I have recieved here has been overwhelming at times. I have more patterns to try than I have hours in a day! I have recieved nothing but kindness from people here. I hope your knitting experience here will be a positive one,too.I encourage you to keep trying no matter what anyone says, because it's your positive decisions that will make you succeed!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:



> Wow, I read 7 pages of responses to your post Marie, but I've yet to see your response to these kind people. Here's hoping you can provide more information so you can get the help you need. I do knit but often find myself crocheting (my first love). I did teach myself to knit with you tube videos and the help I have recieved here has been overwhelming at times. I have more patterns to try than I have hours in a day! I have recieved nothing but kindness from people here. I hope your knitting experience here will be a positive one,too.I encourage you to keep trying no matter what anyone says, because it's your positive decisions that will make you succeed!


Maybe she hasn't responded because of many reasons. She may not have her own computer. She may work a full time job outside her home. Maybe she goes to school. Maybe she isn't addicted to her computer the way some people are & doesn't feel the need to be on it 24/7. I only say this because your opening sentence sounds a little like you are accusing her of being ungrateful for her lack of response. What does it matter how long she takes to respond or if it doesn't fit into your own time frame? I'm sure she, like everyone else, asked a question & does want to see the many answers she will get, but, doesn't have the time to do so for now.


----------



## BevH (Jun 3, 2011)

there's no stupid questions, only stupid answers - keep learning and asking


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BevH said:


> there's no stupid questions, only stupid answers - keep learning and asking


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Maybe she hasn't responded because of many reasons. She may not have her own computer. She may work a full time job outside her home. Maybe she goes to school. Maybe she isn't addicted to her computer the way some people are & doesn't feel the need to be on it 24/7. I only say this because your opening sentence sounds a little like you are accusing her of being ungrateful for her lack of response. What does it matter how long she takes to respond or if it doesn't fit into your own time frame? I'm sure she, like everyone else, asked a question & does want to see the many answers she will get, but, doesn't have the time to do so for now.


Yes, you may be right. I hope so. Sometimes it's difficult to know where people are coming from. I am only offering encouraging words, so she feels accepted and welcome to share her work in progress, pattern link etc. I hope she does. Please don't misinterpret my motives.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Yes, you may be right. I hope so. Sometimes it's difficult to know where people are coming from. I am only offering encouraging words, so she feels accepted and welcome to share her work in progress, pattern link etc. I hope she does. Please don't misinterpret my motives.


I didn't. I didn't want her to misinterpret them. Being a newbie & not knowing most of us the way us 'oldies' know each other, it would be easy for her to do & we certainly do want to encourage her to stay. 
:-D


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Marie,

I tip my hat off to the KPer who said the somebody here who doesn't help new knitters needs to find a new blog.

You are welcome here. I wish that I could see your project to help you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, knit English (or throw) style. I think that all you need is practice to get your tension even. It just takes time and patience. I don't know how you hold your yarn in your right hand. What I do is loop the yarn around my pinky finger once and then bring it over my index finger. By looping it around my pinky, it puts tension on the yarn. If you are already doing that, then I definitely think it is a matter of just practicing.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> I tip my hat off to the KPer who said the somebody here who doesn't help new knitters needs to find a new blog.
> 
> You are welcome here. I wish that I could see your project to help you.


Unfortunately those type of people, who could choose to keep scrolling, or just not respond unkindly to a post, don't. Sad that some people enjoy taking the joy out of other people's lives isn't it?


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

At this place, one bad apple does not spoil the whole bunch.
Ask away!

I will suggest, however, that if you are questioning a pattern or don't like the way your work looks, it's so much better if you include a link or a picture. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> People on KP should be able to ask a question wherever and whenever they wish even if it has already been posted. When there are a lot of pages it takes a lot of time to read everything. I think the reason for KP is for us to be there for each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I totally agree with you! Very well put. We should show kindness and patients to others.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> I didn't. I didn't want her to misinterpret them. Being a newbie & not knowing most of us the way us 'oldies' know each other, it would be easy for her to do & we certainly do want to encourage her to stay.
> :-D


It's nice to know we are on the same page and have no time frame.


----------



## catwhiskers44 (Mar 20, 2015)

HI, this is totally off-topic, but your picture (avatar?) makes me smile. In my brother's medical clinic, he had a full-size picture of Tom right behind the height-and-weight scale. He said it really made the ladies stand up straight!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

We were all beginners once, keep it up,but be aware that knitting is addictive.Don't worry too much about crooked lines, you might find that after washing or blocking that the stitches even themselves out. Also being careful of stitch count in your pattern if that is an issue.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

The only way to find out something is to ask and that is what this forum is for. So don't feel bad when you want to ask a question. Everyone is always available to help.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Everyone else has had great suggestions. My thought was you might have twisted one way or the other if frogging--I've made this mistake numerous times. Keep trying though and knitting will become relaxation and a joy. Welcome here!


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have asked a lot of questions on here OMG i am glad i haven't come across the crabby ones , Its how we learn, keep your knitting going as the others have said it might go right after its been blocked , Enjoy


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I, too, knit English (or throw) style. I think that all you need is practice to get your tension even. It just takes time and patience. I don't know how you hold your yarn in your right hand. What I do is loop the yarn around my pinky finger once and then bring it over my index finger. By looping it around my pinky, it puts tension on the yarn. If you are already doing that, then I definitely think it is a matter of just practicing.


From another Marie. I hold my yarn exactly as Evie RM does & don't have any trouble. Disregard the "nasty" ones and stay on KP with us.


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

Mean people suck. Usually they are not brave enough to say things in person; the internet has given that type all sorts of freedom and "courage". You just keep asking any and all questions, and everyone can learn something from all the wonderful answers. It's called a community, and there are many of us at your exact level of expertise (or lower). We don't care - we just enjoy the process.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome Marie, I don't have any different suggestions I just wanted to welcome you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

You are right about the only dumb question being the one not asked.

Good for you.

Tension issues are solved by practice. And it sounds to me as though that is your problem. Check out the "flicking" method of knitting. With that method you still hold yarn in your right hand...but do not let go of the needle while you "flick" the yarn over the needle to complete a stitch. 
Practice, practice and more practice will most likely solve your problems.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Marie, glad you are learning knitting. Advise: knit the way you are comfortable and at the speed you are comfortable. Don't let anyone be critical unless they are willing to show you. Your tension will come with practice. I have had a person make fun of how slow I was knitting. I knit for my enjoyment and it really hurt my feelings. Then one day I met a lady and she showed me several time saving and useful techniques and she never berated me. 

Enjoy


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not on here much, but when I did have a question I found everyone to be very helpful. I'm getting back into knitting after many years when I only knitted sweater when my son was a small child.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Marie. Glad you asked ur ?, that you are learning to knit and welcome to KP! I will take a stab at answering ur ? A couple of other KPr's have suggested blocking and that could help. When going from a knit st to a purl stitch or vice versa, sometimes there can be a little more yarn between the 2 stitches so just watch and give a gentle tug on your working yarn if you find there is. Comparing the space between 2 knit stitches or 2 purl stitches will help you ascertain if this is happening. Getting even tension is an issue for all knitters. I am impressed that as a newbie you noticed the vertical lines were a little wavey and that you cared enough to ask about it. This tells me you will be a very good knitter. Keep those ?'s coming. We are here 24/7 for each other.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Another thought. New knitters tend to keep the stitches further from the tip out of concern for dropping stitches off the needles. I don't know if you are doing this but if you are, try keeping your stitches a little closer to the tips. This may help keep the yarn between your stitches shorter and more consistent in length. Good luck.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

BC said:


> Another thought. New knitters tend to keep the stitches further from the tip out of concern for dropping stitches off the needles. I don't know if you are doing this but if you are, try keeping your stitches a little closer to the tips. This may help keep the yarn between your stitches shorter and more consistent in length. Good luck.


That's a good thought !


----------



## sheildhall (Aug 24, 2012)

Please remember, no question is "Stupid" at least that is what I am told at work. I am the oldest in the department where I work but the one with least qualifications and I ususally start my sentence if asking a question "now this may be a stupid question......." I am constantly told by my colleagues no question is stupid, it may be that I have a different out ook on life and the question might appear to me to be stupid, but is usually not stupid, it could be the way I ask it or I might have a different point of view to express in a question. So please, please keep asking, if you don't ask you will never learn, just rmember when you were a child and all the hundred's of questions you probably asked your parents, I know my grandchildren are constantly asking questions and that is the way to learn.


----------



## Dociap (Jan 26, 2015)

I know exactly who you mean, and every time she puts a response on here I wish her mother would take her behind the woodshed and give her what she deserves.

I'm sorry that you've been put off by a member of this group, but most of them are positively wonderful people, kind and generous with their time. Please ignore Ms Arrogant and stay with us.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Dociap said:


> I know exactly who you mean, and every time she puts a response on here I wish her mother would take her behind the woodshed and give her what she deserves.
> 
> I'm sorry that you've been put off by a member of this group, but most of them are positively wonderful people, kind and generous with their time. Please ignore Ms Arrogant and stay with us.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know what I would have done without the wonderful people here! Ask away! I, too, am a returning beginner after being a beginner over 40 yrs ago. I only had "How to Knit", 1961, but once I decided to graduate from the basics last fall I stumbled on this forum, and never looked back.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know what I would have done without the wonderful people here! Ask away! I, too, am a returning beginner after being a beginner over 40 yrs ago. I only had "How to Knit", 1961, but once I decided to graduate from the basics last fall I stumbled on this forum, and never looked back.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Why am I posting twice?


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

:thumbup: great tip.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

BC said:


> Another thought. New knitters tend to keep the stitches further from the tip out of concern for dropping stitches off the needles. I don't know if you are doing this but if you are, try keeping your stitches a little closer to the tips. This may help keep the yarn between your stitches shorter and more consistent in length. Good luck.


Yes I am replying to my own note. The part of the needle just past the tips, determine the stitch size so it is important to push the stitch to that area after knitting it if not while knitting it. You probably already know this.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

If it's the pattern posted, looks like it has several purl rows, I always have trouble keeping purl rows even. What I do is tug a little on each purl stitch, and that seems to help some. Welcome to this site. I'm a newby too, and have found a few cranky members, but for the most part, they're very helpful.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Wow, I read 7 pages of responses to your post Marie, but I've yet to see your response to these kind people. Here's hoping you can provide more information so you can get the help you need. I do knit but often find myself crocheting (my first love). I did teach myself to knit with you tube videos and the help I have recieved here has been overwhelming at times. I have more patterns to try than I have hours in a day! I have recieved nothing but kindness from people here. I hope your knitting experience here will be a positive one,too.I encourage you to keep trying no matter what anyone says, because it's your positive decisions that will make you succeed!


This is her biography:

Biography: I am on SSDI disability as I suffer with severe Fibromyalgia, Ankylosing Spondylitis, and Cyclic Vomitting Syndrome. I volunteer as a support lead with the Cyclic Vomitting Syndrome Association helping others who suffere from this illness.

Maybe that is why she hasn't posted again.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow, if it weren't for this wonderful forum and all these wonderful people I would have given up on knitting! Everyone here has been so kind and generous in their support and help and suggestions and compliments that I want to keep knitting every day. I've lived my life "no question is a stupid question, just sometimes people give stupid answers" so I move on. Take the good answers and shrug off the "off" remarks/comments. LOVE this forum!!!!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

To bad if someone doesn't like others asking questions. They don't have to answer. I have learned a lot from KP and some things I would never even known enough to ask. Please keep asking when you need to.


----------

